# What is this plant??



## cory30 (Apr 22, 2012)

The leaves have the same coloration, shape, and pattern up the stem as a Rotala Rotundifolia. Only real diff. is the leaves are much longer and so far the plant is much shorter than a Rotund. The place I order from always sends a few extra plants with every order and this time he sent 2 of these, but labeled it assorted stem plants. ??? It is a very nice looking plant and would like to order more of them somewhere, but couldn't find it on the site anywhere. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like Cuban Ludwigia to me. hard to tell. The leaf shape is what sells me on the Ludwigia idea. Someone else might be able to gave another insight


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Yup, The Trigger is correct. _Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'_.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

There you go. One of my favorites actually. Haven't been able to find it in a while. Needs a lot of light to bring out its colors


----------



## cory30 (Apr 22, 2012)

The Trigger said:


> There you go. One of my favorites actually. Haven't been able to find it in a while. Needs a lot of light to bring out its colors


I have noticed it has lost some of it's coloration (it used to have almost a reddish-maroon with the green) since I got it a couple weeks ago. My T-5 HO light fixture is still on backorder and yesterday I found out it got put back another month, so all I have is just the light that comes with tank. Most all the plants I have do good in low-light but someone told me they will still do better with better lighting. I ended up upgrading to the more expensive T-5 fixture since the other one got pushed further back and it will be here in 2 days. Here is a picture of my tank, it's been planted for 3 and a half weeks now.







I have a couple more plants i'm unsure of that im gonna try posting in forum. Thanks for the info


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah t5s will be fine for it and all the others. just make sure your ferts and co2 are optimal and everything should grow fine


----------

